# [Build Log] Tortie - An Orange & White Build Log in an Enthoo Primo



## EK_Derick (Jun 15, 2015)

Well what started as first only a case upgrade has of course turned into a fully fledged new build due to a series of events! Way more exciting though! This build will be displayed at Quakecon 2015 so come check it out at Altex's booth if you are attending! I will be there 



*Hardware Specs:*

Intel 5930k
Gigabyte X99 SOC Force
4x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum Orange
Visiontek Fury X 
2x Visiontek 240GB GO SSDs
Seasonic 1050 Snow Silent Platinum
Sleeved by *Sanctum Sleeving*

Custom Phanteks Enthoo Primo
*
Liquid Cooling Specs:*

*Loop 1:*

EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
EK-FB KIT GA X99 - Nickel
EK-CoolStream PE480
EK-DBAY D5 PWM
8x EK-Vardar F1-120
10x EK-ACF Black 10/16 Fittings

*Loop 2:*

EK-FC Fury X - Nickel
2x EK-CoolStream PE240
EK-CoolStream CE280
6x EK-Vardar F1-120
4x EK-Vardar F1-140
10x EK-ACF Black 10/16 Fittings
EK X3 250 Reservoir
EK-XTOP D5 Acetal
EK-D5 Cover Kit Nickel

Final H440 Photos
































And now... the beautiful Enthoo Primo!












































































































































































































































































































































Updates coming soon!


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 1, 2015)

New update!



Just did a quick shoot of the sexy Snow Silent PSU from Seasonic!















Residue is from the sticker...








Sexy sleeving job courtesy of Sanctum Sleeving!






















Man that custom case from Phanteks matches perfectly...








This one will not be hard tubed. Why you may ask? I have a ton of soft tubing fittings I need to use and soft tubing travels a bit better than hard tubing. Plus, I like it. So oh well.








Dominators from Corsair are PERFECT








Bracket is just for testing fitting 















Dual loops now!








So much room for cable management!















Grill on








Grill off


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 1, 2015)

Oh the picture pr0n! Sub'd!


----------



## XSI (Jul 1, 2015)

beautiful  i could not have such attention to details, but...you don't need to know everything, if you got money you can pay somebody  
yeah....waiting for that part (have money)  
extreme electric green/orange/purple/ is good


----------



## 2big2fail (Jul 3, 2015)

This case NEEDS quadfire Furies


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 3, 2015)

Subbed!


----------

